# Is this a normal?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lots of fun games and confidence building, would be my recommendation. If she is doing things very slowly, that is often an indication that she is anxious - slow movements aim to show she is no threat, and to calm you down. What does she really love? Games, tug, chicken? Does she respond better if you keep very calm and still, and ask her softly? Do you make sure she understands the behaviour before adding in the cue? And have you tried hand signals, rather than verbal cues?


----------



## Carol (May 8, 2011)

*Thanks*

I had not thought of fun games. I have been so concerned about her ears. She loves other dogs and tug. Chicken is her fab food. I always teach the action first and second add the cue. ( Clicker trainer ) I just love training.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I can understand your concern about her ears - it must have made it very difficult to play with her through these weeks. I think I would focus on building your relationship with her for a bit, rather than formal training. Some dogs seem to worry about giving the wrong answer, even if they have never been punished for it. Once she knows that you are a reliable source of unlimited Good Things for Poodles, I suspect she will become as enthusiastic about training as you are!

(I assume you have ruled out any physical reason for her being reluctant to sit or lie down - including chilly, hard floors!)


----------



## Carol (May 8, 2011)

*Bonding*

I do agree. I think I will work on bonding and play. She is a love. Maybe cleaning 2x daily, meds. did not help. She travels everywhere with me I think she likes it. I think I will slow it down. Carol


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Games, games, games, to build confidence and to bond. I am sure I look like a complete idiot a lot of the time with mine ... we play hide and seek, chase-the-poodle-around-the-coffee-table, tug, find-the-hidden-toy, all with lots of praise.

I find mine can be slow to respond to cues for a couple of reasons ... either he doesn't know the cue as well as I think, or I've changed the context somehow. If she's unsure about what you want, she'll move slower as an appeasement gesture.

Sometimes, training tricks is easier for us humans to stay totally positive with. No one can be serious about training a dog to spin in a circle :smile:.

One of the things I adore about this breed is their joy in life ... you may just need to let her Inner Poodle out.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Carol said:


> I am limited on treats because I have her on grain free.


My (or rather Vasco's) top five list of training treats is:

- Chicken
- Leftover roast (lamb is his fave)
- Liver cake (which you could make with rice if she can manage that)
- Hot dogs
- Cheese (the smellier the better)

I keep some Nature's Menu treats around, which he likes but doesn't go wild for. They are grain-free.


----------

